# Controler iphone avec l ipad



## renebui (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Existe t il un moyen de controller mon iphone avec mon ipad ?


Plus exactement je voudrais brancher mon iphone sur ma chaîne hifi via le mini jack et écouter de la musique ( qui provient de l iphone) et gérer la lecture avec mon ipad.


Et autre contrainte j aimerai pouvoir faire ça sans passer par le wifi. En Bluetooth ce serai bien mais impossible de les jumeler ensemble. 


Avec l'application remote d Apple, il faut absolument une connexion wifi. De plus il ne détecte que la bibliothèque d un Mac mais pas la musique d un iphone / ipad. 

Et sans jailbreak aussi 
Merci pour vos lumières !


----------

